# 4 year old Leopard, Levi!



## Team Gomberg (Jun 7, 2016)

This guy just cracks me up. He's very outgoing now that he's older. He'll chase you around the yard, eats from the hand, rams your feet and harasses any maintenance man that comes by to do work. 
He's a hoot and everyone just loves him! 




We moved by the way. No longer on acreage in the country, we are back in town and the Bluetooth tile has been removed. 
Levi gets the whole backyard apart from the human vegetable garden.

Here's just a part of the yard...



His heated house.. (still love my CTTC sign @N2TORTS)



And of course, the curious George himself...lol









As you can tell, the yard is full of weeds..But because I have a tortoise, it works! Besides, I have a front yard that I can manicure


----------



## Dago ツ (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi!

Wow, your tortoise is very nice and looks like he have a great personality.

I believe he lives very well and he's lucky for the space to offer him. He lives in there very happy.

Congrats!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 8, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> This guy just cracks me up. He's very outgoing now that he's older. He'll chase you around the yard, eats from the hand, rams your feet and harasses any maintenance man that comes by to do work.
> He's a hoot and everyone just loves him!
> 
> View attachment 176696
> ...


 He's gorgeous. Love the carapace pattern. One happy bright eyed tort. 
I've estimated your yard size, and I think he's ok with 3 girlfriends.


----------



## wellington (Jun 8, 2016)

He looks great. Tatum is the same way. You can't get any work done if he can get to you. He gets right in the middle of things. I guess he thinks he's the supervisor. Just not afraid are they. Even having a girlfriend hasn't changed him at all. Incase you were considering one for Levi


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 8, 2016)

Good looking.


----------



## GingerLove (Jun 8, 2016)

Beautiful tortoise!! How big will he grow to be, or is he already as large as he will be? I love the little "house" he has, it looks very classy!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 8, 2016)

I had many leopards, remember? But when I moved out of SoCal and up to Southern Oregon, I rehomed all but Levi. I can handle keeping the1 warm up here....not interested in trying to do that with multiples. 



GingerLove said:


> How big will he grow to be, or is he already as large as he will be?
> 
> I love the little "house" he has, it looks very classy!



Levi turned 4 in April. He's 12"long and a little over 7lbs. I don't think he's done growing. I'm hoping for at least 4 more inches.

His house is fully insulated and heated with an oil filled radiator on a thermostat. It's a mini copy cat of Tom's design. It's very cost effective and efficient.


----------



## MPRC (Jun 8, 2016)

At what temps do you bring him in? I'm up in Eugene and ready to build night boxes for the reds.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 8, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> At what temps do you bring him in? I'm up in Eugene and ready to build night boxes for the reds.



I don't. He lives outside all year long, the last 2 of which were here in the Medford area.

Our weather here isn't as cold/rainy as it is further North. 
He has his house set 80°F all year long (sometimes I set it warmer during the winter) and sleeps in it every night. Even on cold days he will come out to graze. Sometimes, during the winter I'll bring him in for a warm soak and occasionally give him "breakfast in bed" by placing a pile of greens on his vinyl flooring inside his house. But it has been working great for us. I do not miss having torts in the house 

Someday I'd like to have a larger heated house connected to a green house connected to a tort yard. That's what I recommend you look into.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 8, 2016)

Team Gomberg described it perfectly we're both around medford and the weather isn't anything like the rest of oregon.

i bet he's loving the heat spell huh?


----------



## MPRC (Jun 8, 2016)

I know Medford is a bit warmer and more dry, I was just trying to get an idea of time spent where. Right now I have a pile of tortoises inside at night because it hasn't been warm enough and I can't wait to get them outside. The night boxes and green house are a work in progress.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 8, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I know Medford is a bit warmer and more dry, I was just trying to get an idea of time spent where. Right now I have a pile of tortoises inside at night because it hasn't been warm enough and I can't wait to get them outside. The night boxes and green house are a work in progress.



yeah i don't think even with how much warmer it is that without a night box i'd leave them outside the nightime temps here are tonight 53 tomorrow 49 and friday 44 so its still pretty chilly at night here


----------



## MPRC (Jun 8, 2016)

I bring them in if it's slated to be under 65 even though they stick close to the warm house and dig into the mulch under the bushes. Last thing I need is a snot nosed tortoise.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 10, 2016)

Levi .....is LQQKIN' Steller! .......Nice to see you too Heather~


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 10, 2016)

Levi made the reptile report on facebook lol he's a celebrity!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 11, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> Levi made the reptile report on facebook


Really? Cool....hopefully more people can see that smooth leopards ARE possible


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2016)

You are the movein-est family I ever knew. Have you alighted now for a while?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 11, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> You are the movein-est family I ever knew. Have you alighted now for a while?


It's a one year rental. Hopefully then we find the perfect house for us to buy


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 13, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> It's a one year rental. Hopefully then we find the perfect house for us to buy



Levi looks happy in his new yard!!
Miss seeing him!


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 16, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> His house is fully insulated and heated with an oil filled radiator on a thermostat. It's a mini copy cat of Tom's design. It's very cost effective and efficient.


I have an engineer fiance so I dig the cost effective and efficient designs.  Very cute house! And Levi has such beautiful eyes! 


Team Gomberg said:


> Someday I'd like to have a larger heated house connected to a green house connected to a tort yard. That's what I recommend you look into.


Can't say I wouldn't love to have this too!!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 16, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> This guy just cracks me up. He's very outgoing now that he's older. He'll chase you around the yard, eats from the hand, rams your feet and harasses any maintenance man that comes by to do work.
> He's a hoot and everyone just loves him!
> 
> View attachment 176696
> ...


What a handsome boy! I love his face and the way he looks with such intent. Gorgeous shell too. Congrats on your new place but... Can I come steel Levi's night box??? Joking! I'll be replicating it in near future. Your tortoise yard looks fantastic


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Jun 17, 2016)

Levi is beautiful -- luv the closeups!


----------

